# Bayerwald trails



## EL_Rey (26. Mai 2020)

Bin grad am basteln ...

https://www.trailforks.com/region/lamer-winkel-38057/

vielleicht mag ja jemand paar trails ergänzen ....


----------



## scratch_a (26. Mai 2020)

Mhh...ob du dich damit bei den https://woidriders.eu beliebt machst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Rey (27. Mai 2020)

Der Wald ist für alle da ? Die Geodaten wollen frei sein !


----------



## scratch_a (27. Mai 2020)

Ja klar...ist die ewige, alte Grundsatzfrage.

Ich find es ja auch toll, wenn ich in einem mir unbekanntes Gebiet radeln will und mir dann sämtliche Infos so leicht zugänglich gemacht werden. Die zweite Seite der Medaille ist allerdings, dass diese Infos dazu führen, dass viele Leute angezogen werden, mit all den bekannten Problemen. 

In einem Gebiet, dass eh kaum von Touristen aufgesucht wird spielt das keine Rolle. In einem Gebiet, dass von Touristen lebt und entsprechende viele Angebote/offizielle MTB-Wege ausschildert, ist es zum großen Teil auch noch zu beherrschen.
Beim Rest, der zwischen drin liegt, wird es eben dann schwierig. Einige Touristen, kein großes offizielles Angebot, viele leicht zugängliche Infos im Net und schon werden die Wege sehr beansprucht und es beginnen die Probleme. Dass das nicht jedem lokalen Biker, Wanderer, Waldbesitzer schmeckt, verstehe ich dann auch.

Um es vorweg zu nehmen, eine Patentlösung habe ich nicht. 
Ich für meinen Teil habe beschlossen, dass ich z.B. bei Openmaps nur die Wege aufnehme, die in meiner Umgebung sind, ich selber oft fahre und ich somit eher einschätzen kann, ob es zu Problemen kommt. Also quasi nur regional. Und auch bei Trailforks, Strava usw. bin ich dir Meinung, dass es wenn dann die Personen machen sollten, die vor Ort wohnen, weil sie dann auch mit den Konsequenzen zurecht kommen müssen. Die Touristen ziehen ja einfach weiter, wenn ein Gebiet "tot" ist. Deshalb sehe ich einen genrellen Aufruf etwas skeptisch. Wenn es Einheimische machen, dann finde ich es persönlich in Ordnung.


----------



## EL_Rey (27. Mai 2020)

Naja bin quasi einheimisch da ich dort ein Haus habe .....


----------



## thecuberider (27. Mai 2020)

[email protected], hier Sascha von den Woidriders. Bitte keinen Streß, Wegbeschreibungen und gps-Daten sind urheberrechtsfrei und unsere Touren werden ohnehin gerne kopiert und in diversen kostenlosen Tourenportalen veröffentlicht. Und gegen Strava, Komoot&Co anzukämpfen wäre ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen und reine Zeitverschwendung. Insofern sehe ich Dein Trailforks-Projekt eher entspannt, die Routen sind der Community ohnehin bekannt. Es fehlen halt auf Strava&Co die so wichtigen Hinweise zur Trailnutzung (Verbote, Rotsockenaufkommen, usw.). Am Sonntag nachmittag den Hirschenstein-Wanderweg runter, Familien erschrecken vom Großen Arber zum Mittagsplatzl, die eh schon genervten Anwohner am 3er WW vom Dreitannenriegel runter, usw. bla bla bla. Das wäre dann auch mein Appell: bitte nur Tourvorschläge auf Portale uploaden, wo der Interessierte auch Infos dazu bekommen kann und auch vom Autor bekommt. Ansonsten alles gut, ride on! btw: Deine Feststellung, die Woidriders kämen nicht aus dem Woid, ist faktisch falsch. Wir haben auch echte Waidler dabei ;-)


----------



## scratch_a (27. Mai 2020)

Hi Sascha,

danke für deine Rückmeldung. Wenn ihr damit keine Probleme habt, dann ist es ja umso besser. 

Ich frage mich dann allerdings, warum ihr die Touren auf eurer Seite nicht wieder öffentlich zugänglich macht, um die (wichtigen) Infos/Hinweise aus erster Hand zu bekommen, wenn ihr so eh kein Problem damit habt? 
Eine Bierspende etc. sollte so ja auch drin sein, wenn man eine schöne Tour von/mit euch gemacht hat 
Dachte, es gab eben zu viele negative Vorfälle und deshalb habt ihr da die "Notbremse" gezogen, oder hab ich da was falsches in Erinnerung?

Letztendlich wollte ich das ganze Thema auch nicht schlechtreden, sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass es nicht überall so locker gesehen wird/werden kann und man sich seinem Handeln bewusst sein sollte. 

Wer ("deine Feststellung") hat eigentlich behauptet, dass die Woidriders nicht von dort kommen?


----------



## thecuberider (27. Mai 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hi Sascha,
> 
> danke für deine Rückmeldung. Wenn ihr damit keine Probleme habt, dann ist es ja umso besser.
> 
> ...


Das stand so zuerst so drin vom El_Rey, würde wohl zwischenzeitlich entfernt. Bei der Sperrung der Touren ging's um mehr, als den reupload auf andere Tourportale. Ausschlaggebend war ein ganz dreister Fall eines E-Bike-Verleihs, der die Website einfach 1:1 kopiert hatte. Und unverschämte E-Mails, Trailguiding für lau, individuell zusammengestellte Touren, Übernachtungsangebote, ...irgendwann reicht's halt auch Mal ?


----------



## EL_Rey (27. Mai 2020)

Sowas geht auch net ... ok Geodaten sind urheberrechtsfrei .. der Rest nicht ..... das schreit nach einer sauberen Klage


----------



## thecuberider (27. Mai 2020)

Hehe...ich bin in einer Altersklasse, wo man gelernt hat, Auseinandersetzungen, die zu nix führen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Eine email mit den richtig gewählten Worten reichte damals, mehr muß nicht. Ähnlich ist das hier mit dem Trailforks-Dings, ich kann's eh nicht verhindern, warum drüber aufregen? fots Radl, zefix ?


----------



## 101001011011 (27. Mai 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Die zweite Seite der Medaille ist allerdings, dass diese Infos dazu führen, dass viele Leute angezogen werden, mit all den bekannten Problemen.



Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Teil der Lösung ist: je mehr Informationen bzgl. Trails verfügbar sind, desto eher weichen Leute von den allerorts bekannten Trails mit diversen Konflikten zwischen verschiedensten Nutzern aus. Soll heißen:

es gibt 100 nicht einheimische Mtbiker und nur 2 bekannte Spots zum biken -> die 100 Mtbiker teilen sich auf diese beiden Spots auf
je mehr Informationen und Spots (bspw 10) für diese 100 Mtbiker vorhanden, desto besser verteilt es sich (z. B. 10 Personen pro Spot)
Ergo: je weniger die Leute sich auf wenige Spots konzentrieren, desto weniger Konfliktpotenzial.
(klar - setzt natürlich voraus, dass die Grundgesamtheit der Mtbiker nicht zu stark ansteigt und gerade bis ein gewissen Grad der Verteilung möglich ist, kanalisiert sich der Zustrom erstmal auf wenige Gebiete)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (27. Mai 2020)

die sollen einfach den ganzen bayerischen Wald zu einem Trailpark machen . Geh ja woanders auch


----------



## scratch_a (27. Mai 2020)

@101001011011: Ja, diese Taktik kann natürlich auch aufgehen. Leider kann man es halt vorher nicht wissen, weil viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen. Gibt halt leider inzwischen viele Beispiele, wo es nicht wie gewünscht aufgeht.


----------



## Pakalolo (29. Mai 2020)

Mal ne blöde Frage: bin kommende Woche in Waldmünchen und wollte mit dem Rad den Cherchov befahren. Ist das derzeit erlaubt? Oder auch beim Wandern die Grenze zu überschreiten?
Falls nicht, gibt es auf der deutschen Seite empfehlenswerte Mtb-Touren (bis 1000hm und gerne auch technisch oder sprunglastig, neudeutsch Enduro)?
Danke


----------



## thecuberider (29. Mai 2020)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage: bin kommende Woche in Waldmünchen und wollte mit dem Rad den Cherchov befahren. Ist das derzeit erlaubt? Oder auch beim Wandern die Grenze zu überschreiten?
> Falls nicht, gibt es auf der deutschen Seite empfehlenswerte Mtb-Touren (bis 1000hm und gerne auch technisch oder sprunglastig, neudeutsch Enduro)?
> Danke


Offiziell ist der Grenzübertritt (noch)verboten, ob das da oben kontrolliert wird.. keine Ahnung. Bitte selbst auf der Website des Auswärtigen Amts informieren! Trails gibt's vom Cherkov runter Richtung Waldmünchen, geht aber nicht über S1-Niveau hinaus. Näheres zB auf woidriders.eu (Suchfunktion benutzen, Suchbegriff "Cherkov"). Bei Fragen fragen ?


----------



## Pakalolo (29. Mai 2020)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Die Seite des Auswärtigen Amtes habe ich schon durch, da gibt es wohl keine eindeutige Regelung, insofern ist wohl von der strikten Einreisebeschränkung auszugehen. 
Die Website hab ich auch schon angesehen und der Trail vom Cherkov runter ist mir bekannt. Hätte auf Alternativen gehofft, die auch allgemein geteilt werden. Aber wenn es auch nicht mehr gibt, nehme vielleicht sogar das Gravelbike mit und lasse das MTB daheim. Schotterwege gibts überall massenweise.
Ride on!


----------



## wirme (22. Juni 2020)

Klinke mich mal hier ein.

Sind nächste Woche direkt am Arber im Hotel Mooshütte.
Suche noch ein paar Tipps, für interessante Touren und Ziele.

Hat schon mal einer den Kammweg vom Arber in Richtung Bad Kötzting gefahren ?

Arber-Enzian-Heugstatt-Schwarzeck-Ödriegel-Mühlriegel-Riedelstein-Rauchröhren-Mittagstein-Kreuzfelsen

Ist die Stecke fahrbar oder muss viel getragen werden ?

Wenn ich zusammen mit meiner Holden losfahren, muss ich schauen, dass es nicht zu extrem wird.
Sonst mache ich die Tour ohne sie.

Hab ihr sonst noch Vorschläge ?

Die Touren sollten unter 1.500 Höhenmetern sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thecuberider (22. Juni 2020)

wirme schrieb:


> Klinke mich mal hier ein.
> 
> Sind nächste Woche direkt am Arber im Hotel Mooshütte.
> Suche noch ein paar Tipps, für interessante Touren und Ziele.
> ...



Der Arberkamm ist vom Arber kommend bis hinter dem Heugstatt Bike&Hike vom Feinsten, aber nix für Anfänger, einige Schiebemeter. Ab dann wird's definitiv mehr Hike wie Bike und macht kaum noch Fahrspaß. Zum Nachlesen: https://woidriders.eu/?s=Arberkamm


----------



## wirme (23. Juni 2020)

Super - danke. 

Also eher nichts für meine Holde ;-)


----------



## topmech (8. Juni 2021)

Servus,
bin beruflich in Straubing gelandet und auf der Suche nach Trails bei Mitterfels, Neukirchen oder St Engelmar. Bin original von der schwäbischen Alb und halte dort die 4 Trails unweit von meiner Haustüre instand und habe kein Problem das bei den neuen Hometrails zu tun.
Gerne mit Spitzkehren, technisch anspruchsvoll, verblockt, wurzelig oder steinig.
Würde mich auch über Mitfahrer freuen
Gruß aus Hunderdorf
Nico


----------



## scratch_a (8. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht können dir die https://woidriders.eu/ weiterhelfen?


----------



## EL_Rey (9. Juni 2021)

Englmar ist bei Trailforks einiges online


----------



## topmech (12. Juni 2021)

Hey,
danke für die Tipps, habe die Woidriders mal angeschrieben und mal etwas Recherche betrieben.
In Englmar gibts ja tatsächlich so etwas wie einen Bikepark, den werde ich mir auch mal genauer anschauen.
Gestern war ich auf Mariahöhe bei R unterwegs und hab bei paar Spezln noch ein Bier getrunken.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## wirme (17. Juni 2021)

Wie sieht es eigentlich in BayWald mit den Einschränkungen des Betretungsrechts für MTB aus ?

Ich überlege aktuell, wo ich dieses Jahr Urlaub mache.
Ich hab keine Bock irgendwo hin zu fahren, wo Verbotsschilder oder wilde Regelungen meinen Bewegungsradius einschränken.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (17. Juni 2021)

Bis jetzt noch keine Schilder gesehen. Wenn man freundlich grüsst und nicht an den Wanderern vorbeiprescht gibt's eigentlich keine Probleme.


----------



## wirme (18. Juni 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn man freundlich grüsst und nicht an den Wanderern vorbeiprescht gibt's eigentlich keine Probleme.



Das ist natürlich selbstverständlich ;-)


----------



## thecuberider (24. Juni 2021)

Stimmt so nicht ganz. Der Nationalpark ist zB auf den Wanderwegen fürs MTB tabu, Vorsicht also zB bei gps-Tracks vom Lusen, Rachel, Falkenstein&Co. Es gibt auch sog. Betretungsverbote zB auf nicht beschilderten, inoffiziellen Wanderwegen im Arbergebiet (Auerhuhn-Schutzgebiete, Wanderfalke, ....). Also Vorsicht mit Strava,Komoot&Co, wenn Du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst. Großteils aber streßfrei. Noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (24. Juni 2021)

Ich habe gerade mal geschaut.
Wenn du bei Komoot Premium auf die passende Kartenansicht gehst,
sind die im Nationalpark zugelassenen Fahrstrecken farbig gekennzeichnet.






Da ich meine Holde dabei habe, kann und will ich eh keine wilden Touren machen.
Im letzten Jahr musste ich bei einer Tour zum Osser die Räder 200 Hm runter schleppen.

Bei meinem 14 kg Hobel ist das ja kein Problem.
An ihrem 24 kg E-Bike habe ich mir dann aber einen abgeschleppt 
So was muss ich nicht nochmal haben.


----------



## thecuberider (24. Juni 2021)

wirme schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal geschaut.
> Wenn du bei Komoot Premium auf die passende Kartenansicht gehst,
> sind die im Nationalpark zugelassenen Fahrstrecken farbig gekennzeichnet.
> 
> ...


Nationalpark: es gibt dort keine zugelassenen Wanderwege bzw. Trails fürs MTB, ausschließlich Forststraßen sind erlaubt, egal was Deine App behauptet.
Osser: das liegt dann aber nicht an schlechten Tourdaten, sondern an mangelnder Fahrtechnik bzw. Selbsteinschätzung. Eine Ossertour über den Gipfel haben wir bei den Woidriders auch im Programm, allerdings mit dem entsprechenden Warnhinweis: "fast durchgehend S3, oberer Teil ca. 200hm S4, stellenweise S5".


----------



## wirme (24. Juni 2021)

thecuberider schrieb:


> Nationalpark: es gibt dort keine zugelassenen Wanderwege bzw. Trails fürs MTB, ausschließlich Forststraßen sind erlaubt, egal was Deine App behauptet.



Genau diese Forststraßen zeigt Komoot auch als erlaubt an. Ist 100 % deckungsgleich mit der Nationalpark Radwegekarte. Ich bin aber eh keiner, der Abseits der erlaubten Trails oder Wege fährt.



thecuberider schrieb:


> Osser: das liegt dann aber nicht an schlechten Tourdaten, sondern an mangelnder Fahrtechnik bzw. Selbsteinschätzung. Eine Ossertour über den Gipfel haben wir bei den Woidriders auch im Programm, allerdings mit dem entsprechenden Warnhinweis: "fast durchgehend S3, oberer Teil ca. 200hm S4, stellenweise S5".



War der Pfad von der Künischen Kapelle runter Richtung Osserwald und lag eher an der fehlenden Ortskenntnis. Und S3 bekomme ich eh nicht hin. Da fehlt mir die Fahrtechnik für.


----------



## freindei rcc02 (11. Juli 2021)

Brille gefunden - ich hab heute 11.07.21 zufällig neben einem Trail rauf zum Hirschenstein eine recht hochwertige Brille gefunden. Gläser eher Transparent/hell getönt. Wer mir schreibt und das Modell nennen kann dem kann ich sie gerne schicken. Bitte weitersagen!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. August 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,
bin ab Sonntag 08.08.21 mit Familie für ne Woche bei Arrach.
Wenn jemand in der Zeit Lust auf ne Trailtour (z.B. Osser oder Hohen Bogen) hat, bitte melden.
Berghoch ist eher lahm, bergrunter versuche ich dann aufzuholen 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## franzam (14. August 2021)

Hat jemand kurzfristig vl. eine vernünftige Runde am / um Kaitersberg parat? Muss mit meiner Holden zum wellnessen nach Grafenwiesen. Da möchte ich doch vorsichtshalber das Rad mitnehmen


----------

